# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  cidoteston

## myosaurus

what do you guys think? boxes and amps all look good, just the batch # unheard of... anyone experience good result with these batch?

----------

